# A testament to accuracy...?



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So as many of you know I have indulged and dove head first into the long range shooting sport. Curious if anyone has a testament to the accuracy of certain bullets? Such as the Nosler Accubond 165gr. and Hornady Amax. I question these two in particular as they are what is curently available from Midway in a 165 or heavier bullet.

Cheddar


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

By saying 165gr Accubond, I'm assuming you have some kind of 30 caliber. My pet longrange bullets are Berger OTMT and Sierra Matchkings but I still love the Accubond for longrange shooting. Heaven forbid, but if you should take a shot past your point-blank-range, (you know, longrange) I believe the Accubond performs better in live tissue and bone. Lisa mainly shoots A-Max bullets in her 6.5 because they fly like a dream. You experience with 30 calibers may be different.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you just going to punch paper or you want to hunt with them too? Berger bullets are mighty popular among the LR paper puncher crowd.


-DallanC


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

I've used the Amax in a .308 Win with excellent results.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I'm a fan of the Amax bullets - the nice thing about the .30 cal amax is that they are generally well stocked. My FIL has the SPS tactical in .308 that shoots the 168 Amax factory ammo into little tiny groups. The Amax is quite a bit cheaper than other match bullets.

I've only had experience with the 162 gr. Amax in my 7mm. They shoot awesome and I don't really see myself switching to a different bullet anytime soon. Here is my experience with them.

I threw a load together for a rifle deer hunt and once I found the sweet spot with RL-22, groups like this at 100 yards were pretty consistent.








Same day, took the target to 200 to see how the drop would be, and still held a pretty tight group. 








Played with that load this summer to 650 yards. 5 shot group (Red is an 8"x8" square. I still have work to do.








Once the rock chucks started to show up, it was pretty fun sniping those little guys at 350 (furthest I could get in our field):








I've got a 6.5 on the way and I'm planning on running the 140 gr Amax in it. Great price, great performance. I think you'll like them.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Yes .30 cal 308 win to be exact. I have exactly one bullet experience with and Accubond and I was impressed with its performance as far as a hunting bullet. 
This will be for target shooting. I specify 165 and larger as I am learning the highest BC is extremely important as the yardage climbs and is acheived through heavier bullets?
It seems as though the Amax is usually available which is peculiar and why I started this thread. Also the Accubond. While I dont see them much on the shelf I do find them online . Weird.

Cheddar


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

You have the 308 SPS Varmint right? The 1:12 twist is going to limit the weight you'll be able to shoot... I'm not totally up to speed on the 30 cals, but I imagine the 168 gr. may be your upper limit with that twist rate in a .308 

I think you'll be pleasantly surprised with the Amax - and who knows, you may find you'll be excited about the availability of them. 

Nosler makes some 168 Gr. Custom competition bullets as well - you can find cheaper factory 2nds (cosmetic blemishes) at shootersproshop.com. I think the Amax would have a better BC though, but I'd have to verify.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I bought the Amax's today. 168gr. 100 for $30 at scheels, in stock. They also had Accubond 165gr. @ $32/50. Now I just need osme powder and I can make my first 308 load.

Cheddar


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

162 Amax out of a 7mm is lights out. Burn it with some H4831 and your in business


----------



## Fez (Sep 3, 2009)

Waspo, 

What gun you shooting? Awesome shooting, thanks for sharing


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

I cant wait to finally shoot this gun. It has been a long time coming. A stand up gentleman from this forum is helping me this friday lap and mount my scope properly. Then first chance I get i am pulling the trigger.

Cheddar


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Fez said:


> Waspo,
> 
> What gun you shooting? Awesome shooting, thanks for sharing


Thanks Fez, I'm shooting a Remington Sendero SFII. The only thing I've changed on it is swapping the trigger out for a Timney. I've got it topped with a Vortex Viper HSLR 4-16x44. I've definitely been happy with its performance so far!


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> I cant wait to finally shoot this gun. It has been a long time coming. A stand up gentleman from this forum is helping me this friday lap and mount my scope properly. Then first chance I get i am pulling the trigger.
> 
> Cheddar


Keep us posted on the results- getting behind a new rifle is always a great time!


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

Mr.CheddarNut said:


> I cant wait to finally shoot this gun. It has been a long time coming. A stand up gentleman from this forum is helping me this friday lap and mount my scope properly. Then first chance I get i am pulling the trigger.
> 
> Cheddar


You've picked a good caliber and bullet for what you want. You're going to have fun with this. Now's a good chance to start learning about your worst longrange enemy.. the wind. Once you get your trigger control, a solid rest technique and consistent loads you'll find your groups will have more of a horizontal dispersion than a vertical dispersion. It's pretty frustrating. I know this is off subject from your original post but it's something to start looking into. Chuck.


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

longbow said:


> You've picked a good caliber and bullet for what you want. You're going to have fun with this. Now's a good chance to start learning about your worst longrange enemy.. the wind. Once you get your trigger control, a solid rest technique and consistent loads you'll find your groups will have more of a horizontal dispersion than a vertical dispersion. It's pretty frustrating. I know this is off subject from your original post but it's something to start looking into. Chuck.


....and they call the wind Mariah!


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

Does anyone have a Hornady reloading book that would be willing to share some data on 308win 168gr Amax? I have found some IMR4895 and possibly IMR4064 maybe RL 17, 18?

Cheddar


----------



## Mr.CheddarNut (Jan 16, 2013)

So I am doing some research and found this article:

http://www.accurateshooter.com/cartridge-guides/308win/

I found it very informative. What do you guys think? 
It seems as though Hodgon Varget, IMR4895, IMR4064, Alliant Reloader 15 seem to be quite popular

Cheddar


----------

